# I need a simple but eligant pull up rope winder.



## bdgerfn20 (Feb 24, 2009)

you can try this i had the same problem with my hoist rope. I have a clip on each end. I just clip the two clips together so i basically fold the rope in half. then just keep folding it if half and for some reason i never have a problem with it gettin tangled up. works pretty well.


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

It can't be that easy. I bet mine would look like a beaver weaved it through his dam if I tried that.

I will give it a try if no one has any high tech solutions.

Thanks.


----------



## Stab 'em (Dec 26, 2008)

It sounds like you are on the right track with the fishing reel idea. I would get a cheap fly reel from Wally World or a pawn shop and use that clamped right to the side of your stand.


----------



## ropadop (Aug 22, 2002)

I solved this problem with a little $. Doyle's Huntin Hoist. It has made my life so much easier. You could probably get by with a dog leash from Walmart for half the price.


----------



## firecapt186 (Oct 31, 2004)

Why not just use parachute cord, it doesn't get tangled like other ropes. With one end staying tied to my stand, I ball mine up and toss it on a limb or hang it on the back of my stand.


----------



## bdgerfn20 (Feb 24, 2009)

jim p said:


> It can't be that easy. I bet mine would look like a beaver weaved it through his dam if I tried that.
> 
> I will give it a try if no one has any high tech solutions.
> 
> Thanks.


Thats what i tough but when i take it out of my pack i hold it by the clips give the rope a toss and it all comes a part. dont know why it works but it does haha


----------



## bowmender (Jul 5, 2006)

ropadop said:


> I solved this problem with a little $. Doyle's Huntin Hoist. It has made my life so much easier. You could probably get by with a dog leash from Walmart for half the price.



X 2 I really like mine!


----------



## tfosterjr (May 18, 2004)

saw a post earlier where a guy was using a cheap retractable dog leash


----------



## atjunkie (Jul 18, 2006)

Put loop around your pinky or thumb, spread hand wide as possible and wrap around pinky and thumb making a figure 8 back and forth. Give it a try it works.


----------



## 450r20 (Nov 19, 2008)

*rope*

I used a chalk line and pulled all the string out and put bigger string in it and it works great


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Little plastic winder. Make one out of anything - plywood, plexiglass. This came with (I think) 50 feet of paracord, Home Depot, about $5


----------



## jerseyfirefigtr (Oct 20, 2009)

really? how high are you that you need it? Every stand ive been in has no problems.I just pull my bow up untie it and toss the rope back out. its tied to a branch above me.


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

Thanks for all the ideas. Now it is time for me to do some field testing.

I knew that you guys would come through for me.


----------



## buckslayerII (Nov 5, 2004)

Are you using a climber or hang-on. For my hang-ons, each has it's own rope and I just let it hang there. For my climber, I use one (like a retractable dog-leash) that recoils into it's housing with a spring. I just leave it hooked onto my backpack as I climb. When not in use, I just slide it into an outside pocket. I thought it would be big and cumbersome, but for the $1 or 2 I paid for it on clearance after season last year, I decided to give it a try. DEFINITELY my best addition/change to my climbing setup this year!!!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

*rope winder*

I use para-cord on an old fly fishing reel and have it fastened to the side of my climber, as you climb it let's out rope. Once you pull up your bow just drop the end and reel it up. The clip I have on the attachment end fits tightly over the reel knob so it will not unravel itself. I keep it on free spool so it doesn't make any noise. Works like a charm!! For my hang-on stands I purchased a strap reel sold at most sporting good's stores for less than $20.00.
ALSO, Dollar Stores sell those retractable dog leaches for cheap BUT, they are only 15 foot long in most cases??!!


----------



## 3children (Aug 10, 2008)

Like BS said, if it is a hanger just let it stay dropped. When I do use one of my climbers I tie one end on the bow, place the bow far away from the tree, just in case! I tie the other end to my vest when I get to my desired height, I pull up my bow, untie and drop the string. I use raccoon scent on my string, it hides some of my odor and the deer don't seem to mind. I did, at one time, use vanilla on the string and had deer putting it in their mouth and tugging on the line.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Should of set the hook!!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Another thing to try, during the RUT, is to put something on the end that can be moved to make noise in the leaves. That would make rattling sequences sound more real!!


----------



## WCWade (Oct 22, 2007)

Vinyl tape measures are tangle free and reel in nicely! :wink:


----------



## bardman (Oct 18, 2006)

I use my thumb and pinky. Wind the rope in a figure eight and then wrap the middle with a little left over works great.


----------



## Chromie (Oct 7, 2009)

I used a Stanly chalk box. it will hold about 25' of cord....


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jan 25, 2003)

*pull up rope*

I do what atjunkie & bardman said, wrap it around your thumb and little finger in figure 8"s. Save a little at the end to wrap wrap around the middle of the 8 and tuck the end thru the top loop.


----------



## Hoytkiller (Aug 18, 2009)

*Rope*

I use a 1/4" rope, it doesn't tangle up. It is 40' because I hunt up to 35 feet. I just coil it up and strap it to my pack when am done.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

"Strapper". It's a strap so it tends to not tangle in twigs and such. I stopped using cord many moons ago. Tangles and rope burns are not a part of bow hunting.


----------



## GusGus30125 (Mar 5, 2009)

I am having the same problem. Right now Im using a fishing line spool, but it does twist a little. Im thinking of zip tieing a boat cleat to my climber and just wrapping my rope around it. Just have to let it out as you climb.


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

*Some things are better just bought.*

The Strapper Retriever has been around for years and works great. I like making my own stuff, but this thing is worth the few $$.


----------



## 570archer55 (Apr 1, 2008)

*Pull up rope*

I use a campers retractable clothes line from Wal Mart.


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

I tried to make a winder from a tuna can and plywood. I would not hold all the string that I wanted. I tried the figure 8 method and it was a little big and not real easy to store. I have not tried just folding up the string because I need something that if fool proof. I like the retractable cloths line and maybe the vinyl retractable tape. 

Thanks again for the suggestions.


----------



## Louro (Jun 19, 2009)

I use a coleman clothes line, I had used for many years I think I paid like 2 buck for it.

http://www.summitcampinggear.com/coclre.html


----------



## DeltaBuck (Apr 16, 2008)

*hoist*

Just a thought that came to mind! Scary at times! 

How about a d ring at top and a d ring at the base of the tree. Put your rope through make a loop all the way to the top and back down to the bottom and tie the ends together. when you hoist the excess goes back down to through the bottom d ring. almost like a pulley system. It would use about twice as much rope but should be tangle free.


----------



## nathanm74 (Apr 28, 2007)

On the Lone Wolf stands, there are little hooks in the back of the chair that you can wrap about 50' of paracord around.


----------



## oddg241 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Easiest*

I tied a big loop in end of parachute cord and run it thru limb tips and over stabilizer, or run it under rifle sling and back up and over barrel to pull them up. I drape my cord over railing on treestand, a limb, or a hook in the tree as I pull up my weapon. Most of the time I let it hang down the tree. After the hunt I tie bottom end to ladder stand rung, tree step, or a nearby bush. Anything to keep it from whipping in the wind and getting hung up out of reach for next hunt.


----------



## sixjennings (Aug 5, 2004)

tfosterjr said:


> saw a post earlier where a guy was using a cheap retractable dog leash


a wally world 16 ft dog leash,,, works for me,,an i keep it attached to my climbing harness,,,


----------



## 13third (Oct 5, 2009)

i like my setup it is awesome in my opinion. i took 2 1/4" x3" bolts and drilled holes in my stand platform and secured them with 2 nuts on each bolt.
bolts are 1 foot apart and pull rope is tied to one bolt and all ya have to do is wrap your rope around the bolts. rope is never ever forgotten this way and stays tangle free


----------



## jigga (Nov 20, 2009)

i bought one of those self retracting bow hangers from dicks. it worked good but it attached with velcro and was made of plastic so when i climbed it would bang against my stand. i solved all the problems , i attached a d clip under the velcro and sowed it up, then i slid the reel inside a lagre ice coffee cooler from dunkin donuts, it was made of neoprene. i cut it to size and sowed it all up, it works great and its silent. i keep it clipped to my harness


----------



## Top Gauge (Sep 6, 2009)

I generally use a retractable dog leash that is 20' long. I use a caribiner and clip it to my belt. Works just fine.


----------



## plotman (Feb 27, 2008)

I use 3/8 camo rope from harbor freight which stays on my hang ons and ladders. Thick enough that it doesnt tangle,strong enough to pull up my bow and heater suit at once. switched from parachute cord to this and much less troubles tangling in branches. I use a dog snap on the bottom and once my gear is up i clip it to the stand. Seems deer and squirrels are intrifgued with that rope hanging down. When i get down i clip it to a branch or step as i have had strong winds blow it into branches if i dont.


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

450r20 said:


> I used a chalk line and pulled all the string out and put bigger string in it and it works great


me too...dang it thought i had an original idea!


----------



## bigbuckdn (Sep 19, 2007)

450r20 said:


> I used a chalk line and pulled all the string out and put bigger string in it and it works great


right hear is the answer that is what i use no problem


----------



## phish1 (Jul 14, 2008)

i was going to try one of those camping cloths line they are retractable like a measuring tape. i was going to gut it and pit my pull up rope in it.


----------



## dinodonofrio (Jun 3, 2008)

Get yourself a cheap dollar store kite for a buck or two open it and take out the kite string holder the kind with the handle, cut off the kite string and add your own cord.. This works great!! Been using one for a few years. 
Heres a pic of the one tinks makes.....same thing.


----------



## 92safari (Jun 20, 2008)

Harbor Freight recoil dog leash 25' for about $5. works perfect.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Thin cords tangle, they wrap around sticks on the ground or limbs and if they slip in your hands while pulling up or letting down anything with weight you'll have a nice burn/cut. I used them for a decade or so.... Straps are the way to go. They don't tangle compared to thinner rope and because of the width are less likely to slip and cut/burn your hand. 

Rope is a last resort. I got tired of standing in the dark at the bottom of my tree trying to untangle the cord or trying to untangle it to let the bow down or trying to get it loose from a limb it had twisted itself around because of the stretch. Then there's the times when you realize your bow is entirely too heavy look down and see you are not only pulling your gear up but also a dead limb.


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

92safari said:


> Harbor Freight recoil dog leash 25' for about $5. works perfect.


Good idea. Will keep that in mind.


----------

